
Tesla Mod Turns a Model S into a Mobile 'Surveillance Station' - Elof
https://www.wired.com/story/tesla-surveillance-detection-scout/
======
AndrewBissell
> Despite the obvious privacy concerns, Kain pitches his invention primarily
> as a helpful tool for Tesla owners who rate above average on the paranoia
> spectrum.

"I'm paranoid about being surveilled, which is why I own a car which sends
every detail about my driving back home to a corporate mothership."

~~~
mirimir
Sure. But he's more worried about people stealing his car.

You could also automate Waze updates ;)

